# Son is unable to apply for spring turkey???



## dlbaldwin1701 (May 2, 2006)

My sons birthday is 2/16/11 so he will be turning 10 this year before the mentored youth hunt is on sale. So he will be hunting with the apprentice license this year which is what I was already anticipating, so I also figured he would be having to apply for a ZA tag like myself, again no big deal that he has to get in draw. 

The problem is that he is unable to apply for a tag because he is not 10 years old and won't be before the deadline to apply this year. So I contacted the DNR and they basically told me he is sol and has to hope there is a leftover. I can't be the only one that has had this happen and it doesnt sit well with me that he just has to sit back and hope there is a leftover tag. 

I am wondering if any of you may know who I could contact about this because I have some more questions and the customer service line was not the place to get the answers I am looking for.



Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

You have to be a certain age, rules are rules.


----------



## dlbaldwin1701 (May 2, 2006)

And I understand rules are rules. And rules can be changed since the way this certain rule currently is written it literally only effects kids that were born in the month of February. So what I was asking is if anyone has a contact starting point with the DNR to see how to get this addressed. 

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

I’d look at it this way, if he’s lucky and gets a leftover he’ll have a tag at 10 years old. We didn’t get to hunt that early. Or take my son at that age for that matter. Sorry not what you were asking for though


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Not an issue next year. Already got 2 year old kids deer hunting.


----------



## dlbaldwin1701 (May 2, 2006)

Well I can see this is going to be a futile effort. Forgot that we dont need anymore damn kids out hunting shooting up someone elses turkeys and deer. Unreal the attitudes of some "sportsmen" in this forum. Glad to see these forums and their useless characters havent changed over the years, all for me and none for anybody else atitudes still prevail on here. Its ok someday soon none of us will be able to hunt the kings animals anymore and I wont have to worry about getting my kids invloved with the outdoors. So carry on with your 2 year old deer hunting fables and I'll pursue my questions elsewhere. 

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you not think that no matter what date they make the cutoff that there will be kids that miss out because of it? There will always be kids on the bubble, that’s how it works man. Nobody is doing it to mess you up. 

With all due respect, some people need to learn that the world doesn’t revolve around them. I’m sorry your son won’t be able to get the tag you want him to, but it’s not because the DNR is trying to make your life difficult.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Youth hunts are the best thing going if you ask me. I'm 63 years old and I think its great. It doesn't make sense that the kid can't apply for the permit draw. Couple of these replies are embarrassing, worried a kid is going to shoot your turkey or deer. WOW! I thought that the DNR was looking for more hunter participation anyways. 
Looked like the OP was looking for some help to get the "rule" straightened out and not any ones opinion of youth hunting in general.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Botiz said:


> Do you not think that no matter what date they make the cutoff that there will be kids that miss out because of it? There will always be kids on the bubble, that’s how it works man. Nobody is doing it to mess you up.
> 
> With all due respect, some people need to learn that the world doesn’t revolve around them. I’m sorry your son won’t be able to get the tag you want him to, but it’s not because the DNR is trying to make your life difficult.


Think about it. If the kid is going to be ten years old at the time of the hunt why leave out youths with a February birthday out of the draw for a permit. Makes zero sense to me. I don't get it, why the attack? Get em out hunting for goodness sake.


----------



## dlbaldwin1701 (May 2, 2006)

What I failed to mention is that he's already been hunting under the mentored youth program for 2 years, and my daughter will be joining in on the fun this year too. So no the world doesnt revolve around me or him, just looking to get an answer why there is one birth month across the calendar year that gets hosed for one season. So again carry on with your alarmist fears about kids shooting all the deer and turkeys. We will get out there and hunt and I'll be sure to post some pics with their birds that they shoot right out from under you since that seems to be the only thing most on here worry about. 

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

dlbaldwin1701 said:


> What I failed to mention is that he's already been hunting under the mentored youth program for 2 years, and my daughter will be joining in on the fun this year too. So no the world doesnt revolve around me or him, just looking to get an answer why there is one birth month across the calendar year that gets hosed for one season. So again carry on with your alarmist fears about kids shooting all the deer and turkeys. We will get out there and hunt and I'll be sure to post some pics with their birds that they shoot right out from under you since that seems to be the only thing most on here worry about.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


I don't understand the rules either. Doesn't make much sense with the situation you describe.

Honestly I'd call a number on the DNR website and ask for clarification or an appropriate contact. I doubt anyone here will be able to solve this. There has to be a cutoff somewhere but excluding ONLY February born seems silly.


----------



## dlbaldwin1701 (May 2, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> I don't understand the rules either. Doesn't make much sense with the situation you describe.
> 
> Honestly I'd call a number on the DNR website and ask for clarification or an appropriate contact. I doubt anyone here will be able to solve this. There has to be a cutoff somewhere but excluding ONLY February born seems silly.


I think I found a number to try in the morning. I just would like answers and to hopefully help another parent avoid this frustration. 

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

The argument could go for kids birthday in February March April May and up to June 7 cause they didn’t turn 10 before February 1st to apply but they would be 10 during a hunt period . Your kid just missed the date by 15 days. I didn’t notice anyone saying that they are worried about kids shooting their Turkey as stated twice. Enjoy your hunt with them.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

the 234 hunt is the longest and the only hunt many of us do, the tag is over the counter at anytime, during season. 

I wouldn't fight the system I would just extend your season and hunt the 234 season.

TD


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd just let my kid shoot one on my tag in that scenario...


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 18, 2020)

From the 2021 turkey guide.


I’m only 9 years old. Can I apply for a spring turkey license? If you are licensed under the Mentored Youth Hunting Program, you automatically receive a spring turkey license, so there is no need to apply. See the Mentored Youth Hunting Program section for more information.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Can you get him into a hunter safety course? I have no idea what MI is doing right now for HS courses, but many states have gone online. If you could get him one quick, he could then get a regular license.

My son skipped the entire apprentice license and took the test as a 9yr old (when he had the mentored license), he passed easily.

To be honest, I think this is going to be your best bet.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

